# aldi chisels are back !! today



## mac1012 (23 Jan 2014)

Hi thought I would let you all know the aldi chisels recommended by pauls sellers are back in aldi as from today 

as a newbie to hand tools and have just spent 170 pounds on a shave horse and gentlemans draw knife these fit my budget 

I have a aldi store opening close to me next week , but I asked a friend this morning to pick me some up from her local aldi and she just text me to say she got them :lol: :lol: 

I know there is better out there but if they are good enough for paul they are good enough for me 

here is a link that he wrote yesterday so it looks like he looks out for when they are on sale !!

good instruction and video of how to get the best out of them 

http://paulsellers.com/2014/01/chisels- ... anuary-uk/

mark


----------



## bodge (23 Jan 2014)

Junior was dispatched this morning to snag a set for me. I must confess I am impressed, especially for the price. I'm sure that there are those that would turn their noses up at them, but for a wood butcher like me, spot on. 8)


----------



## mac1012 (23 Jan 2014)

that's good bodge , I haven't got my hands on them yet but like you I am a wood butcher :lol: :lol: 

paul sellers seems to rate them and his apprentices use them 


I been praticing on some old chisels , weren't sure what I was doing but rubbed it on a oil stone then tried it on a piece of wood as I pushed it cut fairly easily and the shavings spiralled around that was good enough for me 

as just starting out with hand tools I figured they be ok for me to blunt 8)


----------



## Ali (23 Jan 2014)

I'm a follower of paul sellers and bought a pack of these today as I'm pretty new to chisels. Can anyone advise me as to what stones or paper to use to help sharpen these up if needs be??


----------



## carlb40 (23 Jan 2014)

Ali":2mkhuv4t said:


> I'm a follower of paul sellers and bought a pack of these today as I'm pretty new to chisels. Can anyone advise me as to what stones or paper to use to help sharpen these up if needs be??


Anything from oil/ water/ diamond stones or wet and dry paper of the 3m lapping films will work. You just need to see what you prefer for your budget.


----------



## Jesus Quintana (23 Jan 2014)

I was about to post the same about them being in stock! 

Typically, I couldn't wait earlier in the month so I bought a set of very nice Narex chisels about three weeks ago. However, I've just raced down to my local Aldo and picked up a set of the Workzone chisels. I'm going to have a go at lapping them in a bit.


----------



## bodge (23 Jan 2014)

Ali":27yvb7j2 said:


> I'm a follower of paul sellers and bought a pack of these today as I'm pretty new to chisels. Can anyone advise me as to what stones or paper to use to help sharpen these up if needs be??



Ali, in Marks link at the top of this thread there is a link to a Paul Sellers video in which he demonstrates the entire sharpening process. Well worth watching for a complete muppet like me.
I have so far taken my set to 1200 grit as that is all I have to hand and they are easily the best chiseld I have ever owned. That probably says more about the quality of the old chisels than these mind! :lol: 

It has to be said again, for £8 I am highly impressed.


----------



## markblue777 (23 Jan 2014)

Ali":1gkibj60 said:


> I'm a follower of paul sellers and bought a pack of these today as I'm pretty new to chisels. Can anyone advise me as to what stones or paper to use to help sharpen these up if needs be??



Hi Ali,
I would suggest going back to Aldi and getting the diamond sharpening stones if you have not already.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## MARK.B. (24 Jan 2014)

They look remarkably like the ones that Rutlands sell except they dont come in a fancy wooden box


----------



## Rhossydd (24 Jan 2014)

The Rutland ones are all marked 'Made in Germany' whereas the Aldi ones are Chinese.

I picked a set up today to see what the fuss is about and they do seem great value for money, although I'll have to use them a bit before knowing how good the tool steel is.
Handles are a lot more comfortable than they look, but not such a glossy varnish finish as in the photos on the blog mentioned in the OP (which is a good thing). A nicer oil finish will be an improvement.
Fettling the blade didn't take too long (waterstones and diamonds here) and they seem to take a good edge.

Probably not so much of a bargain if you charge for your time, but for anyone on a budget a great deal.


----------



## mac1012 (25 Jan 2014)

I missed the diamond stone I didn't realise they had them my friend went back in and she couldn't see any , pity as would have been ok for a newbie like me , I think I seen the same one on ebay so may try on there. 

mark


----------



## Rhossydd (25 Jan 2014)

The diamond stones in Aldi look identical to the ones you can get off eBay at the same price, so you've not missed any great bargain there.
Although I'm not convinced these dirt cheap diamond 'stones' are really up to the job compared to the more expensive ones or even a set of water stones. They never look particularly flat to me.


----------



## carlb40 (25 Jan 2014)

Rhossydd":yq02vhao said:


> The diamond stones in Aldi look identical to the ones you can get off eBay at the same price, so you've not missed any great bargain there.
> Although I'm not convinced these dirt cheap diamond 'stones' are really up to the job compared to the more expensive ones or even a set of water stones. They never look particularly flat to me.


I have one of those aldi stones. I use it merely for a quick touch up on the blades at work. Not really suitable for fine work.


----------



## bugbear (26 Jan 2014)

Ali":28h7o4gw said:


> I'm a follower of paul sellers and bought a pack of these today as I'm pretty new to chisels. Can anyone advise me as to what stones or paper to use to help sharpen these up if needs be??



Why not do what Sellers does? His sharpening is well documented, and is one of the many ways that works well enough.

BugBear


----------



## Ali (27 Jan 2014)

Just watched the video and will follow Paul's method of sharpening. My local aldi didn't have the diamond stones in stock either, but will have a go with papers first.


----------



## carlb40 (27 Jan 2014)

Ali":238pofg1 said:


> Just watched the video and will follow Paul's method of sharpening. My local aldi didn't have the diamond stones in stock either, but will have a go with papers first.


If you stick them down properly, they won't tear so easily


----------



## Vic Perrin (27 Jan 2014)

I have used the Aldi Diamond Stones for a while now and fine them ideal for just touching
up the edges on my turning tools in between Tormek sharpening sessions


----------



## Cowboy _Builder (28 Jan 2014)

mac1012":1tv2e8kt said:


> I missed the diamond stone I didn't realise they had them my friend went back in and she couldn't see any , pity as would have been ok for a newbie like me , I think I seen the same one on ebay so may try on there.
> 
> mark


There were 10 in Aldi at Sutton in Ashfield at 4.30 today ,now there are 9 , and about 20 sets of chisels.


----------



## Sparky415 (28 Jan 2014)

Still a pile of both chisels and stones at Aldi in Oxford this afternoon


----------



## John Brown (29 Jan 2014)

Chisels still in Walton upon Thames yesterday PM.
Didn't look for the diamond plates, as I bought them some years back at Aldi.


----------



## Water-Mark (29 Jan 2014)

Can somebody post pictures of the stones/plates?.
I've only ever seen the plastic plinth mounted one.
Thanks


----------



## John Brown (29 Jan 2014)

Water-Mark":3rn93io9 said:


> Can somebody post pictures of the stones/plates?.
> I've only ever seen the plastic plinth mounted one.
> Thanks


That's the one. Maybe I used the wrong term.
I'd grab a picture from their site, but the historical "specials" aren't there any more...

Looks just like this one on eBay:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Faithful-...t=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item2c66e243dc

I have no idea whether they're any good or not - if the price is any guide then probably not.


----------



## DannyEssex (29 Jan 2014)

I picked up a set of the chisels and the stone, I thought the chisels can be for rough work and I will keep my narex set for more gentle work :lol: 

I used the diamond block but found I got a better edge with my oil stone. The chisels seemed to get a good edge though. 

I also brought a combination square for my little boy although square it isnt :lol:


----------



## carlb40 (29 Jan 2014)

DannyEssex":njwg1fb9 said:


> I picked up a set of the chisels and the stone, I thought the chisels can be for rough work and I will keep my narex set for more gentle work :lol:
> 
> I used the diamond block but found I got a better edge with my oil stone. The chisels seemed to get a good edge though.
> 
> I also brought a combination square for my little boy although square it isnt  :lol:


So i guess we can expect lots of triangular WIPs from your boy. :lol:


----------



## DannyEssex (29 Jan 2014)

:lol: :lol: I could use it for my curves on the saw vice


----------



## carlb40 (29 Jan 2014)

:lol:


----------

